# اصغر طياره هيليكوبتر تصنعها اليابان



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 يونيو 2006)

قامت شركة سيكو إبسون اليابانية بعرض أصغر وأخف طائرة هليكوبتر في العالم في معرض الروبوتات الدولي في طوكيو الذي ينظم كل سنتين . 

و تأمل الشركة في توظيف الابتكار الجديد كآلة تصوير طائرة تحلق في أوقات الطوارئ خصوصاً عند انتشار الأوبئة ، وسمي الهليكوبتر الجديد الروبوت الطائر المكروي .

وقال جونجي أجيوكا مدير قسم التطوير الاستراتيجي للأعمال في الشركة إن الروبوت يصمم بكاميرا ، ويمكن إرساله للتحليق ورصد المواقع الخطرة التي تتعرض للكوارث، بدلا من إرسال الإنسان ، وأضاف أن الروبوت يمكن إرساله مثلا إلى داخل منزل دمره الزلزال ورصد الأحياء بين سكانه. 

ويزن نموذج الهليكوبتر الذي صمم بأربعة أرجل 10 جرامات ويبلغ ارتفاعه 7 سنتمترات ، ويمكن التحكم بالهليكوبتر بأداة للتحكم عن بعد ، إلا أنها تزود حاليا بكابل طوله 1.5 متر يتصل بمولد كهربائي .


----------



## جاسر (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أبدعوا في كل شيء صغير! حقيقة انجاز جميل ومفيد إن شاءالله

مافيه صورة ؟

تحياتي العاطرة


----------

